# CES 2015



## [email protected]

Is anybody planning on attending?


----------



## TheDavel

I'm booked already-


----------



## Victor_inox

TheDavel said:


> I'm booked already-


me 2


----------



## jtaudioacc

haven't missed since 1986, so most likely.


----------



## scionboxrox

Yep, going to make it a quick trip.


----------



## TheDavel

jtaudioacc said:


> haven't missed since 1986, so most likely.


I was watching ThunderCats and pissing my pants in 1986, you are getting old man.


----------



## Octave

Are you kidding. I signed up the moment early registration opened. Flights booked. Waiting on where we are going to be staying but really it's Vegas who needs sleep.



jtaudioacc said:


> haven't missed since 1986, so most likely.


.......holy dating yourself Batman :surprised: I guess if you're in I have to be in. Need to meet up to for that dinner I missed last year. Bing buys right??


----------



## Justin Zazzi

I'm in too.


----------



## TheDavel

I'm just excited to hang with buddies and eat good food... If I make it to the show, well that'd be icing on the cake! 

I'll be staying slightly off strip with the ElectroMedia guys and my EAS brethren...


----------



## robert_wrath

The show is days away. Anyone attending, enjoy & brag about it!


----------



## robert_wrath

Any strong anticipated new product debuts?


----------



## robtr8

Looks like the only CES 2015 thread going so:

Anything new and wonderful I can't live without?
Any phantom-ware that we'll be teased with?

Would someone please tell the Pioneer guys 1) thanks for adding network mode to the AVH line and 2) where's the AVH version of the P99 that we all want!!


----------



## Carlton8000

This is the first year that I will not be able to make it to the show. I have attended every show since I was 16, when the Summer show was held in Chicago. Someone please tell PAC to get the SIRI update firmware from Alpine so that I can use my PAC SWC and not have to resort to buying a Datalink Maestro.


----------



## TheDavel

I'll be stepping off the plane at 9:15 Tuesday morning... I should be to the show by 10:00 am... I'll take some pics and pst them when I get back.


----------



## Angrywhopper

I'll be there. 

Will be staying at The Orleans with the Elettromedia crew. 

If anyone has any special requests or pic requests, let me know!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

We will be have a MECA and IASCA SQ comp Wednesday Night.....


----------



## Justin Zazzi

Prescient Audio has a super thin (2.25") 12" woofer with a 10" voice coil. I met their COO, Karl Schmitt, and he has plans to get it Klippel'ed to improve the design a little further. It looks really unique and might be worth looking into for thin-mount applications. His 12" sub is spec'ed to be used with a 0.6 cu ft enclosure too, so that's interesting. His booth will be at The Venetian Eureka Park booth #75716.


----------



## TheDavel

Angrywhopper said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Will be staying at The Orleans with the Elettromedia crew.
> 
> If anyone has any special requests or pic requests, let me know!


It's like you quoted me... See you there!


----------



## fullergoku

TheDavel said:


> I'll be stepping off the plane at 9:15 Tuesday morning... I should be to the show by 10:00 am... I'll take some pics and pst them when I get back.


Thanks for being our eyes!!


----------



## TheDavel

fullergoku said:


> Thanks for being our eyes!!


Just need to clear space on my phone :/ it's pretty full...


----------



## robert_wrath

Looking to see some new HU's & Processors unveiled.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

I wanna see this hi res. Sony deck. suppose to be on display at Orleans.


----------



## teldzc1

Pioneer 2nd Gen NEX series announced. Biggest change appears to be the inclusion of Android Auto. I'm happy to hear that as an Android user, I don't have to switch to iPhone! Unfortunately, I still don't see network mode on these.

Press Release


----------



## JoeHemi57

Any other CES threads or debuts?


----------



## rdubbs

teldzc1 said:


> Pioneer 2nd Gen NEX series announced. Biggest change appears to be the inclusion of Android Auto. I'm happy to hear that as an Android user, I don't have to switch to iPhone! Unfortunately, I still don't see network mode on these.
> 
> Press Release


Nothing confirmed but it looks like they have Auto EQ and Auto Time Alignment which looks promising for having them easily include the crossover settings to make active DDIN GPS Decks. http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/NEX/AVIC-5100NEX


----------



## Zippy

I'm curious about the rare audio amps listed on the cesweb site. They are 5 channels amps with built in DSP. Keep an eye and ear out for them.


----------



## pocket5s

Kicker released their IQ line. The amps, from mono to five channel, have built in dsp, Bluetooth streaming (as in no HU needed apparently), can be tuned via mobile app or usb and a few other things. They have them up on their site as of today.

There is a separate usb module that allows you to connect up to four amps so you can tune them via a single computer connection.


----------



## Babs

pocket5s said:


> Kicker released their IQ line. The amps, from mono to five channel, have built in dsp, Bluetooth streaming (as in no HU needed apparently), can be tuned via mobile app or usb and a few other things. They have them up on their site as of today.
> 
> There is a separate usb module that allows you to connect up to four amps so you can tune them via a single computer connection.



Yeah looks very slick. Granted Kicker is a rather SPLish brand they've got some deep product design pockets. I hope these take off. I'm digging that 5-ch IQ amp.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Angrywhopper said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Will be staying at The Orleans with the Elettromedia crew.
> 
> If anyone has any special requests or pic requests, let me know!












what exactly is this? i saw 13 RCA's on one side. looks like an updated, finally, bit one with maybe bit play type thing inside also?


----------



## 58458

Anything new with arc audio or phoenix gold? How but some Eric Stevens designed stuff... image dynamics or zapco doing anything?


----------



## chefhow

Eric's product OnCore is being displayed, saw a pic of the subs and midbass drivers on FB and they looked really beefy.


----------



## 58458

Do you have a link for the face book?


----------



## Babs

chefhow said:


> Eric's product OnCore is being displayed, saw a pic of the subs and midbass drivers on FB and they looked really beefy.





supertrav2 said:


> Do you have a link for the face book?


Yes please.. My google fu is weak today.


----------



## Babs

jtaudioacc said:


> what exactly is this? i saw 13 RCA's on one side. looks like an updated, finally, bit one with maybe bit play type thing inside also?


I bet, and hope, that's the case.. A combination of the Bit Play which looks like a sweet little item as a source unit alternative, with the DSP. 

I think that's a better combination by combining source playing with DSP in the digital realm than kicker's approach of DSP in the amp. 

Heck I'd even go so far to say I hope someone does a 2-din screen which is nothing more than a screen, allowing talking to a box (bit something, DSP something) that handles all mechless USB, Opti etc sources, includes a tuner, and handles the DSP. So essentially, it's a mechless head unit _alternative_ that's basically a source and DSP interface.


Actually, with a device app for source control, play, DSP control, heck, it wouldn't matter WTH is in the dash, so boom! If this Bit One HD is a DSP and Source controller combined, with wifi/bt talkie talkie to an iOS/Android App for source and DSP control, *I freakin' want!* Then we'll all be breakin out the Rage Gold and filling in custom iPad dash faces.  Hell yeahs.


----------



## 58458

Anything exciting? Hope you all at the show keep us not so fortunate to go informed.


----------



## nineball76

Anyone see what Kenwood is bringing to the table with their new flagship DD? I'm hoping for optical out, but I doubt we'll see that from anyone other than Alpine.


----------



## chefhow

I will once I get home tonight or you can look up Matt Borgardt.


----------



## Babs

^ Found, thanks!


----------



## ErinH

nineball76 said:


> Anyone see what Kenwood is bringing to the table with their new flagship DD? I'm hoping for optical out, but I doubt we'll see that from anyone other than Alpine.


I'm curious to see what Alpine does as well. I really dig the 957 I have because of the digital output; I'm hoping they have some other offerings with that this year. I'd be stoked if they'd put digital output on their carPlay headunit... so maybe they'll do that this year?




Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I wanna see this hi res. Sony deck. suppose to be on display at Orleans.


I saw this covered in a link of facebook yesterday but for the life of me cannot find it now. The only thing I found is this:
Categorised article | http://www.twice.com


----------



## Babs

Yeah it appears CarPlay and android car are the two big titles among the head unit players.


----------



## dallasneon

Babs said:


> ^ Found, thanks!


So....what is it?


----------



## [email protected]

This is pretty interesting from PG


----------



## ErinH

have you guys seen the FB posts from CES?



Andy has a killer active 2-way bookshelf setup using his drivers (and a waveguide). also, there are coaxial speakers on the horizon, it seems.



definitely very interesting.


Link to FB post:
https://www.facebook.com/AuditionAudio/posts/773552462719004


----------



## Babs

dallasneon said:


> So....what is it?


All I found was..
https://www.facebook.com/matt.borgardt?fref=nf


----------



## bkjay

That amp looks sweet! Anyone see something strange with channel 1&2?


----------



## Babs

Very nice indeed..


----------



## charliekwin

[email protected] said:


> This is pretty interesting from PG


That's definitely interesting, but holy cow, it's huge! 









Edit: took a closer look; not as huge as I thought...the black on top is just the spec list; not part of the amp. 12 Volt News says "Limited Edition" though :/


----------



## ErinH

charliekwin said:


>



Jeff Smith!!! Man, I miss seeing that guy.


----------



## TheDavel

jtaudioacc said:


> what exactly is this? i saw 13 RCA's on one side. looks like an updated, finally, bit one with maybe bit play type thing inside also?


That's right JT, bit play/full HD "compatible", 13 channel output. One bad mamma jamma! I want it, but it's 6 mo to a year out... 

RareAudio has some really impressive stuff, more to follow...


----------



## TheDavel

bkjay said:


> That amp looks sweet! Anyone see something strange with channel 1&2?


Yeah, it uses a "PFM" chip to create the extra 2 channels...


Pure ****ing Magic! Quote from Jamie Schuh-


----------



## rton20s

In to see what else might show up. 

From the little I have seen it has been a lot of the same on the HU front, more CarPlay and Android Auto. Pioneer continues to move away from their Stage 4 stuff and has even "dumbed down" their TS-D speakers. They also squandered the opportunity to add active crossovers to the second gen NEX units. 

The introduction of the DSP IQ amps from Kicker is interesting. I look forward to more detail on the actual capabilities of the built in DSP. 

I'd like to see more info on that Sony prototype head unit, as well as what else they brought to CES for the 12v category. 

I'm probably most excited about what is going on with AudioFrog and OnCore/Cadence.


----------



## nineball76

Total disappointment. Kenwood confirmed, no Digital output. Looks like all they added was the Android Auto and CarPlay. I'm now most interested in the bitone play HD. Curious as to how its controlled and its capabilities. The bit play does 24/96 but had to use the sfc to down convert to 24/48 into a processor. If this does it all internally... I'll take a few.


----------



## TheDavel

nineball76 said:


> Total disappointment. Kenwood confirmed, no Digital output. Looks like all they added was the Android Auto and CarPlay. I'm now most interested in the bitone play HD. Curious as to how its controlled and its capabilities. The bit play does 24/96 but had to use the sfc to down convert to 24/48 into a processor. If this does it all internally... I'll take a few.


As long as you have 24/96 going into the BitOne HD it does not down sample anymore. There are a few bits of awesome built into it... I'll get the brief/presentation from the electro media guys and post it or see if they will put the video on their site for everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## THEDUKE

Sony High Resolution deck?


----------



## mikechec9

ErinH said:


> Jeff Smith!!! Man, I miss seeing that guy.


Ndeed. I second that. I think he is in Miami now. A lot different than driving up the street.


----------



## shutmdown

Anybody at the Palms? If someone has time can he/she swing by Zapco. I want to see what they have for 2015. They posted a few teasers on Instagram...


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

[email protected] said:


> This is pretty interesting from PG



Did they mention what the retail for it will be?


----------



## BlackHHR

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Did they mention what the retail for it will be?


That's you Huck. ^^^^^


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

BlackHHR said:


> That's you Huck. ^^^^^


MMMMMM - Im just curious!


----------



## BlackHHR

I see a little misprint on channels 1-2 , it goes from 60 x 2 @ 4 to 80 x 4 @ 2 .


----------



## bkjay

BlackHHR said:


> I see a little misprint on channels 1-2 , it goes from 60 x 2 @ 4 to 80 x 4 @ 2 .


Me too. Check post #50. Not sure if dude is just f-ing with me.


----------



## BlackHHR

Remember the Adcom model GFA amps ? GFA series. Well the GFA was for Great F`ing Amps. Or so I was told LOL .... PFM could possibly be just that "pure f`ing magic" .
I would like to have this amp. P Gold has always been a good amp for me. I went from Adcom to P Gold and never looked back. Had a run with the Xtants but went back to P Gold . 
Looking sharp Jeff Smith


----------



## teldzc1

THEDUKE said:


> Sony High Resolution deck?


Single Din? Cmon man. I seriously don't understand why double din wouldn't be considered for high end. 
Thank you for posting. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## teldzc1

Parrot RNB6 might be the most interesting HU announced. Not sure what the dsp features include exactly but the interface absolutely crushes any other HU out there. 

Parrot RNB 6 - Best Of Innovation Award - CES 201…: http://youtu.be/LfrN8IVQB84



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc

shutmdown said:


> Anybody at the Palms? If someone has time can he/she swing by Zapco. I want to see what they have for 2015. They posted a few teasers on Instagram...


all i know about zapco is this...










just a small, small part of the small Atrend booth.


----------



## shutmdown

jtaudioacc said:


> all i know about zapco is this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a small, small part of the small Atrend booth.


thanks JT! they were mentioning some new processors for this year. looks like some new analog processors? i wonder if they made any changes to the Z8.


----------



## gckless

[email protected] said:


> This is pretty interesting from PG


I want it. I want it right meow!

Also from PG: 

Phoenix Gold Intros Bluetooth Amp | ceoutlook.com










Phoenix Gold will ship in March its first true Bluetooth, audio streaming amplifier. The compact, water resistant amplifier allows music streaming from a phone or tablet for use in motorcycles, power sports vehicles and in custom cars.

The PSX350.2 is a full range, Class D, 350 watt, 2-channel amplifier with Bluetooth V3.0 connectivity. It can connect to a head unit with traditional RCA inputs or it has signal sensing switchover for use with your Bluetooth phone. It can pair with multiple phones and then automatically stream music from a phone in your pocket.

Suggested retail price for the PSX350.2 is $365.

Other PSX350.2 features include:
• Power Output:
350w x 1 at 4Ω bridged
175w x 2 at 2Ω stereo
100w x 2 at 4Ω stereo
• IPX-4 water resistant housing and wiring cover
• Auto switching RCA and Bluetooth inputs
• Unregulated power supply
• Balanced differential RCA inputs
• Aux RCA output for connecting additional amplifiers
• Diecast endcaps
• Removable mounting feet
• External volume control included
• Conformal coated circuit board

Phoenix Gold was acquired in September of 2009 by Florida-based AAMP of America.

The PSX350.2 is on display this week at the Las Vegas Convention Center, booth 2809.


----------



## gckless

Couple more links:

Kicker Launches Audiophile Audio | ceoutlook.com

JBL, Infinity Get Bluetooth Audio Streaming and Clari-Fi | ceoutlook.com

Sony Shows First Hi-Res Car Audio System of its kind | ceoutlook.com

Sony intros super high power car radio | ceoutlook.com

Phoenix Gold Intros Bluetooth Amp | ceoutlook.com


----------



## knever3

Sony XB or "Extra Bass" speakers with 5-1/4, 6-1/2 and 6x9" sizes. 

Sony, who are you kidding with all your upside down marketing in the last decade and a half? From D-Bass to Xplode to Extra Bass. What a joke...

What is this generation coming to?


----------



## cajunner

http://www.ceoutlook.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/hi-res-audio-280x83.jpg


gee, Sony!


----------



## thehatedguy

And most decks will only play between 60 and 20k...


----------



## papasin

I spoke to one of the Pioneer HU guys at fair length. I don't think he was high enough in the food chain, but suggested they should put the 80PRS tuning capabilities into their recent "network mode" DDIN HUs and also release a DDIN version of a P99 and explained WHY the SQ crowd would find them useful. Doubt it'll go anywhere, but can't say I didn't try.


----------



## Babs

papasin said:


> I spoke to one of the Pioneer HU guys at fair length. I don't think he was high enough in the food chain, but suggested they should put the 80PRS tuning capabilities into their recent "network mode" DDIN HUs and also release a DDIN version of a P99 and explained WHY the SQ crowd would find them useful. Doubt it'll go anywhere, but can't say I didn't try.


God Bless you Sir!


Go see Andy (Audiofrog) and get the skinny on these little goodies. I'm having very bad thoughts about my A-pillars. Coolest thing I've seen so far, would have to be some darn coax's:


----------



## thehatedguy

Cadence DSP4.8 was just posted by Matt on Facebook.

Eric added real pictures of the top of the line 6s and step down.

For the UH6s-

ONCORE UH6 6.5“ Components. Neodymium under hung 3" voice coil motor structure with 5.5mm one way Xmax all windings in the gap, special one piece complex fiber pulp cone with aluminum reinforcement. Very flat and linear frequency response without the normal high frequency peaks that requires a low crossover frequency so the peak is not audible. Tweeter is a 25mm silk dome with a rear chamber for a low resonant frequency with Neodymium motor.


----------



## thehatedguy

I fail at linking pictures


----------



## Babs

Allow me


----------



## evo9

From Morgan West



MW3 said:


> Zen9 Nine Channel Limited Edition Amplifier
> 
> Channel 1/2:
> 60w x 2 at 4ohms
> 80w x 4 at 2 ohms
> 
> Channel 3/4/5/6:
> 75w x 4 at 4 ohms
> 100w x 4 at 2 ohms
> 
> Channel 7/8:
> 125w x 2 at 4 ohms
> 175w x 2 at 2 ohms
> 
> Channel 9:
> 800w x 1 at 2 ohms
> 1200w x 1 at 1 ohm
> 
> PUR Signal Input Circuitry: The input section directly feeds the audio stage of the amplifier to maintain the purest audio signal possible. Crossover filters, bass boosts, excessive op-amps and other circuit items that add noise and distortion are completely absent from the signal path.
> 
> JET Thermal System: The chambered heat sink is kept cool by two variable speeds working in a push/pull configuration. JET thermal system cuts operating temperatures in half compared to most traditional heatsink designs.
> 
> HYBRID Audio Design: Channels 1 through 8 are Audiophile turned Triple Darlington class AB design that feature Sanken Output devices. Channel 9 is an ultra efficient Class D subwoofer channel.
> 
> F e a t u r e s :
> • Class AB and D Hybrid Audiophile Audio Design
> • Overbuilt Quad Unregulated Power Supplies
> • Handwound Power Supply Transformers
> • Triple Darlington Output Section featuring Sanken Output Devices
> • PUR Technology Direct Signal Input Circuitry
> • JET Fan Cooled Chambered Heatsink Thermal System
> • Gold Plated 3 Ounce Circuit Board
> • Dual 1/0 Power Input Terminals
> • Panel Mounted RCAs
> • High Temperature Plexiglass Cover
> • Audio Precision Quality Control Verification
> • Power Output Birth Certificate
> • Limited Production Run
> • 30.0” L x 9.85” W x 2.68” H
> 
> 
> Crossovers, bass boost, etc. None, nada, zip, zero...


----------



## brandont

Babs said:


> Allow me


I was at that same booth talking to Eric Stevens about the OnCore stuff and MISSED THAT!!!!????!!!!

Guess I gotta go back tomorrow


----------



## knever3

So is the upper line OnCore and the normal line Cadence? I can't understand the overlap on this from Eric and Matt.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

I stopped by the RareAudio booth and spoke to a few of the guys there. They have a really interesting product with a few quirks.

This is the thinnest amp I've seen (1" thick) with 5 channels built in. The footprint is still very reasonable (12.6" x 6.75") and I imagine they would fit perfectly under a front seat. The one on display was powered up and just warm to the touch. The power connector is a bundle of smaller gauge cables rather than a single large gauge power and ground (3x positive and 3x negative). The cables looked to be too small for the power output claimed, but the guys said the company is aware of that and will be changing to larger gauge power and ground wires for production.

I pressed them about their "regenerative power supply" but the power supply engineer was not available to speak to. From what they did say, it seems like they are really excited about the lack of a huge electrolytic capacitor bank and the 1.2mhz switching power supply. Perhaps the "regenerative" aspect is related to this new power supply topology? I couldn't get a good answer.










The software to tune is available on both apple and android devices (woohoo) along with PC, all over bluetooth or USB. The software looks pretty slick and easy to use, especially with the touch ability of the tablets. What caught my eye was the ability to create any combination of filters, be it parametric EQ or crossover. The software in the tablets or on the PC essentially draws a curve for each channel, then the DSP inside the unit will apply it using 1024 points of FFT per channel. This is pretty high resolution and allows for any number of filters to be used. The demo I had showed about 10-15 filters on top of eachother and closely spaced, and the rep says he's had up to a couple hundred filters per channel without issues (for all your crazy people).

The weak points I see from the presentation was the lack of being able to create a custom crossover and only having access to Butterworth or Chebychev, but the developer said that would be a simple software update to the tablet and PC software, not a firmware issue. I mentioned a few of the other features other processors have like presets and they were already thinking about that. For example in their CANBUS compatible version, they wanted to have presets automatically switch if the car's roof was retracted, or have another preset available for multiple passengers based on the airbag sensors in each seat. Kinda neat stuff.

Anyhow, I hope this product is as good as they claim because it will have to be for the price they are demanding.

More info on their website here: Digital Amplifiers - Rare Audio Pty Ltd


----------



## thehatedguy

Oncore is the company Eric started after he left ID. He and Matt are also working for Cadence.



knever3 said:


> So is the upper line OnCore and the normal line Cadence? I can't understand the overlap on this from Eric and Matt.


----------



## Brian_smith06

thehatedguy said:


> Oncore is the company Eric started after he left ID. He and Matt are also working for Cadence.


Adler is with cadence too right? Wasn't he first?


----------



## thehatedguy

That I don't know.


----------



## Angrywhopper

I'm back from CES guys.

I got a chance to visit Andy and talk to him. Saw all the AudioFrog product as well as hear him and all his wisdom. I was able to demo the speakers he had up.

I have a TON of pictures of Car Audio stuff. I was there for 2 days and had lots of meetings and wasn't able to get to know every single new product in depth. 

My "Most Improved" award goes to.... *Kicker*! I'm a Kicker dealer and it's been nothing but 'blah' stuff over the past few years. They really stepped up this year. The new Q class is amazing. The new amplifiers are awesome. DSP built in and they look as classy as they come. Kudos to them for having demo cars and demo displays. 

Mosconi is doing some bad ass stuff. Amplifiers that are tiny and ofcourse DSP built in. Bluetooth amplifiers etc. 

JL Audio had the sweetest suite. I was able to shoot the **** with Steve for a while and he's an amazing individual. The people at JL truly care about car audio. It's why I'm a Signature dealer and do big numbers with them. The new HX amplifiers are small. I'm drooling at the mouth at all the systems I'll be able to do with 2 HX amplifiers in the dash. Their new powered subwoofer systems prove why they are the leader in mobile subwoofers. I was able to demo their home audio product. Worth every penny. 

Alpine. Restyle. More 9" plug and play perfect fit solutions. Now available for Tundra, Ram, and Jeep. They're also offering plug and play full 5ch sound systems for 07-13 Gm Trucks. Completely stealth and hidden. Alpine understand the market of people wanting 'stock' looking cars with better audio. New Rear Seat Entertainment allows you to stream Netflix etc from your phone. No Blu Ray yet.

Audison/Hertz. New Mille. Prima stuff is great. Ofcourse big with them is Bit One. Demo cars were cool. Nothing much new here. 

Kenwood. New DNN992. Much faster. Finally.. They are pushing Android Auto and Carplay alot. Small bluetooth amp.

Focal. Got a great demo on the board of their speakers. The Utopia stuff is awesome. One of the only brands who actually wanted to demo something for me. 

Rockford Fosgate. Pushing for Motorcycle and Power sport business. Lots of emphasis on that product. I was also talking to their OEM division guy. He actually took me out to his personal car and let me hear his system using an OEM prototype amp. It was amazing what a small 5ch amp with a DSP properly tuned can do to even factory speakers on a factory deck.

I visited and talked with alot of other brands/people as well. I don't want to ramble but PAC and Metra are doing cool integration stuff. Cerwin Vega had the 'coolest' car. A Ferrari. The guys at CT sounds are awesome. Great crew for sure. I hope their success continues. DEI Smartstart 4.0 looks promising with new convenience features such as being able to see your Check Engine Light fault. Had a good conversation with the ARC Audio guys. My buddy was very interested in picking them up for his store. They make a really small amp that is 150x4 that impressed me. 

Not only was I able to get alot of business done, but the visit reminded me how much I love electronics, music, and audio products. I'm sure I forgot stuff but I'm open to any questions and hope I can answer them!


----------



## Brian_smith06

I agree. This is the first year I've looked at pics from ces and gotten excited. So many good options to choose from this year!


----------



## Angrywhopper

Brian_smith06 said:


> I agree. This is the first year I've looked at pics from ces and gotten excited. So many good options to choose from this year!


I'm excited how many manufacturers are understanding there IS a high end car audio market and are pushing more high end stuff such as DSPs and pricier goods than racing to zero.


----------



## thehatedguy

Reminds me of how excited I used to get looking at CES reports back in the late 90s. I haven't been this excited over products in a number of years.


----------



## Babs

Angrywhopper by chance did you hear Audiofrogs new GS line. Especially interested of all things in their coaxials.


----------



## jsketoe

I aspire for a newer and nicer double din version that will process like my pioneer 80prs will...I haven't seen anything...did you guys? Any head unit manufacturer. I know the single din options.


----------



## Brian_smith06

jsketoe said:


> I aspire for a newer and nicer double din version that will process like my pioneer 80prs will...I haven't seen anything...did you guys? Any head unit manufacturer. I know the single din options.


Pioneer has some dds like that already


----------



## Angrywhopper

thehatedguy said:


> Reminds me of how excited I used to get looking at CES reports back in the late 90s. I haven't been this excited over products in a number of years.


I agree. It's why I haven't been to CES since 2007. I'm glad I made the trip out this time.



Babs said:


> Angrywhopper by chance did you hear Audiofrogs new GS line. Especially interested of all things in their coaxials.


Unfortunately, AudioFrog had only one thing on demo. Everything else was on counters for us to look at. 

I really wanted to go back and tell the guys "Audison/Hertz is out! We're selling AudioFrog!". I wish all the product was on display or in a car...



jsketoe said:


> I aspire for a newer and nicer double din version that will process like my pioneer 80prs will...I haven't seen anything...did you guys? Any head unit manufacturer. I know the single din options.


No. Kenwood is focusing deeply on iDatalink and Android Auto/Carplay. Alpine is all about 9" restyle and their pickup truck customer buying their $3,000 deck. Pioneer made the NEX models prettier and that was it. Pioneer didn't even have their Stage 4 car there. The 2 cars there were always being demoed to people and it was all about the DDin for Carplay/Android Auto. I'm not even going to bring up JVC or any of the other brands.


----------



## jtaudioacc

mosconi xtox dsp 8 in 12 channel out ftw


----------



## thehatedguy

Say what? 12 channels out?


----------



## maggie-g

Babs said:


> Coolest thing I've seen so far, would have to be some darn coax's:



these are audio frog coaxials? No information that I have found about coaxials on their website. Could make a damn fine center speaker.


----------



## Rolow

maggie-g said:


> these are audio frog coaxials? No information that I have found about coaxials on their website. Could make a damn fine center speaker.


they posted some pics on there facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/audiofrogInc?__fns&hash=Ac34BI0mY0bbRKJK


----------



## papasin

I still have quite a few pics to sort out, but here are some that people haven't posted/talked about...





































As I understand it, these are from the home audio line that were in Orca's suite. These are upgraded versions of the current Illusion Audio C12XL and C10XL (if IIRC, only the basket is the same but everything else has been enhanced). Had a very good conversation with Alan regarding these and other offerings from Illusion and Mosconi. While not specifically designed for a car, has that stopped many of us before...?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

papasin said:


> While not specifically designed for a car, has that stopped many of us before...?


Was there any brand of speakers that were designed for Car Audio and based around Infinite Baffle?


----------



## Babs

Angrywhopper said:


> Unfortunately, AudioFrog had only one thing on demo. Everything else was on counters for us to look at.
> 
> I really wanted to go back and tell the guys "Audison/Hertz is out! We're selling AudioFrog!". I wish all the product was on display or in a car...


Yeah I suspect they were racing to get new stuff in their hands much less do a car.



maggie-g said:


> these are audio frog coaxials? No information that I have found about coaxials on their website. Could make a damn fine center speaker.


Yeah I'm rather smitten with the 4 incher. Has all kinds of front-stage potential, car-depending.

FYI on GS Coax filters: Asked them on the FB page sometime yesterday. Got back usual rapid response, even while at CES. Kudo's Andy!


Audiofrog said:


> The co'ax. Will have a real crossover . Onboard. 2nd order on tweeter and first order on the mid


----------



## 58458

Can we get some pictures of the OnCore speakers and subs. Top, side, and back. I'm super interested!


----------



## thehatedguy

The subs are unlike anything Eric has done before in terms of looks. Very open frames. Eric and Matt have posted pictures on their Facebook pages...I would link them but I am at work and can't get FB here, and also I fail at linking pictures.




supertrav2 said:


> Can we get some pictures of the OnCore speakers and subs. Top, side, and back. I'm super interested!


----------



## maggie-g

Rolow said:


> they posted some pics on there facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/audiofrogInc?__fns&hash=Ac34BI0mY0bbRKJK



ah, I dont have gaybook. That explains it.


----------



## Victor_inox

Im just arrived at north hall.going to spend half day here and rest of the time at venetian looking at high end gear.


----------



## TheDavel

supertrav2 said:


> Can we get some pictures of the OnCore speakers and subs. Top, side, and back. I'm super interested!


This is all I snapped on day one


----------



## bertholomey

I like the look of those IA subs!


----------



## chefhow

thehatedguy said:


> The subs are unlike anything Eric has done before in terms of looks. Very open frames. Eric and Matt have posted pictures on their Facebook pages...I would link them but I am at work and can't get FB here, and also I fail at linking pictures.



I gotcha


----------



## Guest

OK.... I like that....!


----------



## 58458

Where do I sign up?


----------



## bigbubba

So much for getting any work done today. I'm just going to sit here and stare at those pictures.

That UH6 looks beefy as hell!


----------



## brandont

Here are some OnCore pics I took


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah, I can't wait for the UH8 to make it out.


----------



## thehatedguy

The line starts after Mic, Howard, and myself.



supertrav2 said:


> Where do I sign up?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

I want to go this in the next two years!


----------



## 58458

thehatedguy said:


> The line starts after Mic, Howard, and myself.


OK where do I get the dealer info? Phone number?


----------



## thehatedguy

I would contact Eric Stevens directly. He is a member here on this site under his name.

Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum - View Profile: Eric Stevens

Or his email- [email protected]


----------



## bigbubba

thehatedguy said:


> The line starts after Mic, Howard, and myself.


I definately want a spot in line. I'm real happy with my IDW 15's but those XW15's look so nice. Interested to see the rest of the specs for those.


----------



## thehatedguy

Eric also designed/redesigned some Cadence subs that I might take a look at for my own car- paper cones, 96dB for the 15, dual shorting rings, and 10mm xmax...Qts like .25 or so. Eric said the big subs were like 88 dB for the 12 and about 90 for the 15.

I may go with a "small" system with a 10 in front if I can't get the 8s and horns in like how I want them to go (all the way back under the dash where you can't see anything).


----------



## Brian_smith06

thehatedguy said:


> The line starts after Mic, Howard, and myself.


I'm in line for an sm10 and a uh6 comp set


----------



## subwoofery

"encore" in French means "more"

I wanna see "more" of "On-core"  

Kelvin


----------



## AAAAAAA

subwoofery said:


> "encore" in French means "more"
> 
> I wanna see "more" of "On-core"
> 
> Kelvin


I would say it translates to "again". .


----------



## DonH

Very Happy to see Erics Line! anybody catch Image Dynamics anywhere? Oh yeah, in the corner of power bass's booth... hah


----------



## AAAAAAA

The cadence stuff is really cool. Nice to see them back in the game. 

I am also very intrigued by the kicker amps. Seem to be high tech with available remote control but when we look at the amps their seems to be the usual knobs for xovers and gain.

My favorite amps has to be the PG 9 channel. Wow I want one like that.

Wish I could try a bunch of them.

Thanks for the pics, keep on sharing what you find!


----------



## Babs

Yeah the Q class Kicker stuff we'll be seeing here. I predict a thread on the interface and tuning them. I want the 5-channel.


----------



## jtaudioacc

skinny Morel 6". that's all I know. lol


----------



## Brian_smith06

Holy balls!!


----------



## AAAAAAA

So the kicker Q series amps have basic controls on the amp
Selectable Electronic Crossover 
AMP 1: OFF/HP; Variable 40Hz–180Hz, 24dB/Octave
AMP 2: OFF/HP; Variable 40Hz–180Hz, 24dB/Octave
SUB: Variable LP 40-180Hz, 24dB/octave 
KickEQ™ Bass Boost (end panel adjustable) 
Variable 0–18dB @ 40Hz 


But using the controller or app seems to unlock the good stuff
Graphic User Interface Control (each channel)


Selectable Active Crossover 
AMPS 1 and 2:
Variable High Pass and Low Pass 10Hz–20,000Hz
Adjustable Butterworth slope - OFF, 6, 12, 18 or 24dB/octave 
Adjustable Linkwitz-Riley slope - OFF, 6 or 12dB/Octave
SUB:
Variable High Pass 10-100Hz, Variable Low Pass 40-200Hz
Ajustable Butterworth slope - OFF, 6, 12, 18 or 24dB/Octave
Adjustable Linkwitz-Riley slope - OFF, 6 or 12dB/Octave 
KickEQ™ 
Graphic 31 Band, 1/3 octave, + or - 12dB 


Time Delay 
Adjustable Delay : 0-20ms
Adjustable increments : .02ms, .1 ms and 1.0 ms 
Compressor 
Adjustable Attack and Release time; Adjustable 1:1 - 10:1 ratio
Adjustable Threshold, -80 - 10dB 
Input Mixer 
Maps signal inputs to specified speaker outputs


----------



## subwoofery

AAAAAAA said:


> I would say it translates to "again". .


Knew I should have re-read myself... 

I'm look like a foolish french now. :blush:
Reason why I love english lol 

Kelvin


----------



## PPI_GUY

I went to the Kicker website and clicked on the IQ amps under Products in the drop down menu. Watch the TweQ video. Pretty basic stuff and as I understand it, the time alignment isn't performed automatically. You'll need to enter measurements yourself but, that isn't any big issue. They also claim most of the internals for the IQ amps are made in the US. Interesting.


----------



## troutspinner

PPI_GUY said:


> I went to the Kicker website and clicked on the IQ amps under Products in the drop down menu. Watch the TweQ video. Pretty basic stuff and as I understand it, the time alignment isn't performed automatically. You'll need to enter measurements yourself but, that isn't any big issue. They also claim most of the internals for the IQ amps are made in the US. Interesting.


I would like to see some pricing, hopefully nothing like Rare Audio. I know comparing the two are apples and oranges but the DSP feature built into the amp seems to be a growing and IMO a welcomed trend.


----------



## Babs

I'll bet close to what the JBL MS amps MSRP'd for.


----------



## billw

from: Kicker Launches Audiophile Audio | ceoutlook.com


IQ1000.1 (1000w 2 Ohm mono) – SRP $1199.95

IQ500.1 (500w 2 Ohm mono) – SRP $699.95

IQ1000.5 (250wX4 stereo; 500wX1 mono) – SRP $1199.95

IQ500.4 4-ch (125wX4 2 Ohm stereo) – SRP $699.95

IQ500.2 (250wX2 2 Ohm stereo) – SRP $699.95

IQ Interface – MSRP $599.95


----------



## Babs

While I like that Kicker is innovating a bit, for that kind of dough I'd go the route of a higher end amp with little crap on it. Such as what HAT has in development.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Babs said:


> While I like that Kicker is innovating a bit, for that kind of dough I'd go the route of a higher end amp with little crap on it. Such as what HAT has in development.


I thought their ratings looked pretty stellar until I noticed its all rated at 2 ohms


----------



## thehatedguy

But you can buy the Kicker now (or soon). How far out are the HAT amps?


----------



## DonH

I know who designed those Kicker IQ amps... solid amplifier to say the least


----------



## Babs

thehatedguy said:


> But you can buy the Kicker now (or soon). How far out are the HAT amps?



True.. I'll bet a year or two.


----------



## troutspinner

Eww, $1200 for the .5, not for me! You can get a better amp and dsp combo with more capabilities for much less. If the power rating was 4 ohms it would be a better deal but the stats say they are more about advertising. It does look like a good consumer product for those wanting a shop to do a turn-key system.


----------



## PPI_GUY

troutspinner said:


> Eww, $1200 for the .5, not for me! You can get a better amp and dsp combo with more capabilities for much less. If the power rating was 4 ohms it would be a better deal but the stats say they are more about advertising. It does look like a good consumer product for those wanting a shop to do a turn-key system.


The prices posted are SRP= Suggested Retail Price. 
I'd bet that within 6 months those amps will be selling at about 60% of that price point. Kicker is available everywhere...Ebay, distributers, even Walmart. 
By the time they all finish cutting each others throats, prices will be more affordable for the average joe.


----------



## PPI_GUY

DonH said:


> I know who designed those Kicker IQ amps... solid amplifier to say the least


Did this designer just finish redesigning a series for a "Power"ful brand?


----------



## Eric Stevens

knever3 said:


> So is the upper line OnCore and the normal line Cadence? I can't understand the overlap on this from Eric and Matt.


Oncore and Cadence are two distinct and separate brands. We share some things in common but that is the extent of it.

I was developing Oncore and when Jake left Cadence asked to do the product development for Cadence.


----------



## Velozity

Eric Stevens said:


> Oncore and Cadence are two distinct and separate brands. We share some things in common but that is the extent of it.
> 
> I was developing Oncore and when Jake left Cadence asked to do the product development for Cadence.



Congrats on the launch of your new company Eric. What's the box requirements for the SM10? I want to upgrade my IDQ10v2


----------



## SHAGGS

billw said:


> from: Kicker Launches Audiophile Audio | ceoutlook.com
> 
> 
> IQ1000.1 (1000w 2 Ohm mono) – SRP $1199.95
> 
> IQ500.1 (500w 2 Ohm mono) – SRP $699.95
> 
> IQ1000.5 (250wX4 stereo; 500wX1 mono) – SRP $1199.95
> 
> IQ500.4 4-ch (125wX4 2 Ohm stereo) – SRP $699.95
> 
> IQ500.2 (250wX2 2 Ohm stereo) – SRP $699.95
> 
> IQ Interface – MSRP $599.95



Just to clarify the power on the IQ1000.5 
From their site;

@ 14.4V, 4Ω stereo, ≤ 1% THD+N : 65 x 4
@ 14.4V, 2Ω stereo, ≤ 1% THD+N : 125 x 4
@ 14.4V, 4Ω mono, ≤ 1% THD+N : 250 x 2

@ 14.4V, 4Ω mono, ≤ 1.5% THD+N : 250 x 1
@ 14.4V, 2Ω mono, ≤ 1.5% THD+N : 500 x 1

No 250 x 4


----------



## thehatedguy

.55 sealed, 1.1 ported.



Velozity said:


> Congrats on the launch of your new company Eric. What's the box requirements for the SM10? I want to upgrade my IDQ10v2


----------



## Brian_smith06

thehatedguy said:


> .55 sealed, 1.1 ported.


That is exactly what I wanted to hear. The enclosure in my console is approximately .5 so I can add a little poly and I will be gold


----------



## thehatedguy

Anyone want to take a guess at what the approx. retail price of this processor will be? 



Babs said:


> Allow me


----------



## Eric Stevens

i know I know !!


----------



## quality_sound

One MEELION dollars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkjay

$699.


----------



## thehatedguy

Eric doesn't count..lol.

Paul, a little less than that.

bkjay, lower....


----------



## bkjay

OK. $629.


----------



## quality_sound

$599


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy

Way too high still.


----------



## brandont

$399???


----------



## thehatedguy

keep going


----------



## bkjay

WHAT! Ok $359.


----------



## jtaudioacc

thehatedguy said:


> Anyone want to take a guess at what the approx. retail price of this processor will be?


$250?


----------



## quality_sound

$299


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_smith06

In my book if its less than 350 that is one hell of a steal and I will have one!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Jazzi said:


> I stopped by the RareAudio booth and spoke to a few of the guys there. They have a really interesting product with a few quirks.
> 
> This is the thinnest amp I've seen (1" thick) with 5 channels built in. The footprint is still very reasonable (12.6" x 6.75") and I imagine they would fit perfectly under a front seat. The one on display was powered up and just warm to the touch. The power connector is a bundle of smaller gauge cables rather than a single large gauge power and ground (3x positive and 3x negative). The cables looked to be too small for the power output claimed, but the guys said the company is aware of that and will be changing to larger gauge power and ground wires for production.
> 
> I pressed them about their "regenerative power supply" but the power supply engineer was not available to speak to. From what they did say, it seems like they are really excited about the lack of a huge electrolytic capacitor bank and the 1.2mhz switching power supply. Perhaps the "regenerative" aspect is related to this new power supply topology? I couldn't get a good answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The software to tune is available on both apple and android devices (woohoo) along with PC, all over bluetooth or USB. The software looks pretty slick and easy to use, especially with the touch ability of the tablets. What caught my eye was the ability to create any combination of filters, be it parametric EQ or crossover. The software in the tablets or on the PC essentially draws a curve for each channel, then the DSP inside the unit will apply it using 1024 points of FFT per channel. This is pretty high resolution and allows for any number of filters to be used. The demo I had showed about 10-15 filters on top of eachother and closely spaced, and the rep says he's had up to a couple hundred filters per channel without issues (for all your crazy people).
> 
> The weak points I see from the presentation was the lack of being able to create a custom crossover and only having access to Butterworth or Chebychev, but the developer said that would be a simple software update to the tablet and PC software, not a firmware issue. I mentioned a few of the other features other processors have like presets and they were already thinking about that. * For example in their CANBUS compatible version, they wanted to have presets automatically switch if the car's roof was retracted, or have another preset available for multiple passengers based on the airbag sensors in each seat. Kinda neat stuff.*
> 
> Anyhow, I hope this product is as good as they claim because it will have to be for the price they are demanding.
> 
> More info on their website here: Digital Amplifiers - Rare Audio Pty Ltd


That would be awesome for jeeps or convertibles!!!


----------



## thehatedguy

JT got it...but he was cheating  

MSRP of $250.


----------



## DonH

low MSRP, hope its not a noisy lil bish Like a few OEM's I had the pleasure to test


----------



## SPAZ

Will it have 31 band eq?


----------



## bigbubba

SPAZ said:


> Will it have 31 band eq?


16 bands per channel according to the specs on the first picture.


----------



## mercury02

At RE Audio booth new amps out 
4.72 w x 7.87 L x 1.57 H (4 x 63 rms bridged 2 x 200 4ohm)
same x 10.24 L x same (1500.1 280 x 1 4 ohm 1125 x 1 1ohm
.6 ohm stable does 1500 watts)
they have 1000.1 does 1000 watts .6 ohm
5ch same size as 1500.1 4 x 63 rms + 1 x 400 watts 2ohm 
the US Amps name is coming back with amps made in US built and design by Dirk
on limited numbers as needed on demand and maybe bringing back his new Tube amp
if they get enough inquires into it from dealers and consumers

also looking at home audio amps and speakers built in US


----------



## mercury02

Didn't Kicker try this before and it went no where early 2000 they had amps you need computer setup all EQs like the Zapco DC amps?
DSP has been around a long time Macrom early 2000 then Alto Mobile all their amps had
DSP built into them. Waiting for DTS come back around for surround inside of car
in IASCA and USACI there were actually SQ classes for surround sound inside of car in2001,2002 & 2003 I believe


----------



## thehatedguy

They never had anything like this.

And it was USACi that had a surround class.


----------



## mklett33

Those Kicker amps seemed very intuitive and easy to set up


----------



## JoeHemi57

$250 msrp for a DSP seems very reasonable, i would like to have the Kicker IQ 5 channel but its probably out of my price range even at eBay prices. I like the OnCore stuff and as a long time ID fan i hope to try them out sometime in the future. I'm looking at buying an older car since what i have isn't a great platform for a build.


----------



## mercury02

Ok I posted Kicker had DSP before and all I got never had it.
Well the SX amps from Kicker came with DSP I found the owner manual on line,
all the controls were on top of amp. Maybe not as complex as this one but did offer DSP
before and never really picked up steam


----------



## cajunner

Alto Mobile amps didn't have DSP, they were just class D amp designs.


----------



## rxonmymind

papasin said:


> I spoke to one of the Pioneer HU guys at fair length. I don't think he was high enough in the food chain, but suggested they should put the 80PRS tuning capabilities into their recent "network mode" DDIN HUs and also release a DDIN version of a P99 and explained WHY the SQ crowd would find them useful. Doubt it'll go anywhere, but can't say I didn't try.


A DDIN on the same order as the PRS line? That'll perk up some ears. But their new line is nothing to sneeze at either. They do play Flac files. Hey, it's a start.


----------



## Kevin K

An MSRP of $250 for an 8 ch, 16 band parametric per channel, DSP. Hmm.... Very interesting.


----------



## PUREAUDIO

Looks like I'll be selling a arm and leg to get me some OnCore products. Always been a ID fan from back in the day.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Kevin K said:


> An MSRP of $250 for an 8 ch, 16 band parametric per channel, DSP. Hmm.... Very interesting.


Totally getting one. 


PUREAUDIO said:


> Looks like I'll be selling a arm and leg to get me some OnCore products. Always been a ID fan from back in the day.


I will be getting a set of uh6 comps and sm10 as soon as I can. Paired with my older id amps I don't think I will be able to beat it


----------



## Guest

This has been one of the more interesting CES in recent years for Mobile Audio


----------



## bigbubba

Babs said:


> Allow me


The more I think about it, this would be a real good fit for my truck. Just needing a little more flexability in tuning and I won't need to swap my P99 from my car to get the 8 channels I will need. If it ends up being around $300 that would be very doable. Would be interested in seeing the software for it. 

...and it matches the colors in the truck and JL HD amps...black and silver.


----------



## Kevin K

Is there any info on the GUI for the Cadence DSP?

If it's quiet, seems like a nice unit.


----------



## thehatedguy

No, I never said they didn't ever have amps with DSP. I said they haven't ever had amps with DSP like this before.



mercury02 said:


> Ok I posted Kicker had DSP before and all I got never had it.
> Well the SX amps from Kicker came with DSP I found the owner manual on line,
> all the controls were on top of amp. Maybe not as complex as this one but did offer DSP
> before and never really picked up steam


----------



## AAAAAAA

Seems like a trend is finally putting some technology into some of these products. I don't really get amps with built in Bluetooth but it is a step to getting wireless in the car if we are to ever get there. More "digital" components a la JBL MS amps is good, Knobs and switches are so imprecise and we are much past that I would think. When you see all of the processing and power and features and pricing we can get in home for a full fledge 8 channel receiver. It's mind boggling to see how optionless and low tech are car stuff is.


----------



## SPAZ

bigbubba said:


> 16 bands per channel according to the specs on the first picture.


Please excuse my ignorant questions as I am not good with the tuning and EQing aspects yet but is 16 bands enough to get a system fully tuned?


----------



## thehatedguy

That's 16 bands per channel of parametric EQ...that's a lot of EQ.


----------



## rton20s

Seems like that Cadence processor might be the new hot ticket item for guys on a budget. Once we see some legit reviews on DIYMA that confirm that there are no issues (noise, software, etc.), I bet that thing will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Mic10is

I have heard rumors that JL debuted a new Processor which is suppose to be the beesknees.

the exact quote I got from a dealer who was shown the processor was "If you have a Brax DSP, get ready to pull it. If You have a 6to8 or a PS8..you'll yank those out too"


----------



## bigbubba

Mic10is said:


> I have heard rumors that JL debuted a new Processor which is suppose to be the beesknees.
> 
> the exact quote I got from a dealer who was shown the processor was "If you have a Brax DSP, get ready to pull it. If You have a 6to8 or a PS8..you'll yank those out too"


Interesting....isn't there someone from JL on here that can confirm that?

What does one have to do to go to CES? Do you have to be a retailer or can anybody go. Admission fee? How does that work?


----------



## AAAAAAA

That guy would be msmith.

Also you might like

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-list-car-audio-company-representatives.html


----------



## Mic10is

bigbubba said:


> Interesting....isn't there someone from JL on here that can confirm that?
> 
> What does one have to do to go to CES? Do you have to be a retailer or can anybody go. Admission fee? How does that work?


Its 6to8months out from what I was told. retailers had to sign an NDA upon viewing some of the new stuff as is customary with alot of new product developments.

If you want to go to CES, you either have to be part of the media, a retailer, or work for a manufacturer or Trade. Realistically you can always find someone to get you an extra pass. Car audio is a pretty small circle of friends.

I have always wanted to go to CES and had offers to be able to get passes, but timing was never right, then I lost interest...this years products have renewed some interest tho


----------



## bigbubba

Ok, so it is similar to when I go to Fabtech every year for work. I'd like to find a way to go next year if able. Guess I need to buddy up with a shop owner or someting.


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> I have heard rumors that JL debuted a new Processor which is suppose to be the beesknees.
> 
> the exact quote I got from a dealer who was shown the processor was "If you have a Brax DSP, get ready to pull it. If You have a 6to8 or a PS8..you'll yank those out too"


that's the first I've heard of that. I know they have a subwoofer crossover... but didn't know they were doing they're on DSP. I've heard rumors but that was a couple years back ... I'm definitely intrigued. 


I did see they posted on FB a bit about a wireless transmitter/receiver thing for their marine market. Basically negates the need to run RCAs. One of their techs (Eric Cole?) mentioned in a reply to that post that it could be adapted (or something along those lines) to the car audio market. Man, that would be sweet.


----------



## msmith

Mic10is said:


> I have heard rumors that JL debuted a new Processor which is suppose to be the beesknees.
> 
> the exact quote I got from a dealer who was shown the processor was "If you have a Brax DSP, get ready to pull it. If You have a 6to8 or a PS8..you'll yank those out too"


We did, in fact, do a sneak peek of two new DSP products: an OEM integration piece and a system tuning piece. And, yes, they are the bee's knees. 

Unfortunately I can't share any details at this point. We expect to ship them in the 2nd half of 2015 and as we get closer to that date, we will do a full "reveal". 

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## TheDavel

msmith said:


> We did, in fact, do a sneak peek of two new DSP products: an OEM integration piece and a system tuning piece. And, yes, they are the bee's knees.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't share any details at this point. We expect to ship them in the 2nd half of 2015 and as we get closer to that date, we will do a full "reveal".
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Manville Smith
> JL Audio, Inc.



I didn't see it at the Palms  but I did shake your hand at the elevator


----------



## AAAAAAA

Sonicelectronix also posted new 670GTI components from JBL. 










hard to say what has changed


----------



## bigbubba

Well, for me, the rest of this year is going to be really exciting with a LOT of interesting things coming out. It's going to be very difficult to stick to my vows of not changing anything out and just trying to learn to tune my car as is. Guess we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Kevin K

I'm still gonna change sub's but had planned on keeping everything else the same...with all this news...it's gonna be difficult to do.


----------



## ErinH

msmith said:


> We did, in fact, do a sneak peek of two new DSP products: an OEM integration piece and a system tuning piece. And, yes, they are the bee's knees.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't share any details at this point. We expect to ship them in the 2nd half of 2015 and as we get closer to that date, we will do a full "reveal".
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Manville Smith
> JL Audio, Inc.


Oh. Snap.


----------



## Babs

msmith said:


> We did, in fact, do a sneak peek of two new DSP products: an OEM integration piece and a system tuning piece. And, yes, they are the bee's knees.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't share any details at this point. We expect to ship them in the 2nd half of 2015 and as we get closer to that date, we will do a full "reveal".
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Manville Smith
> JL Audio, Inc.






ErinH said:


> Oh. Snap.



Erin beat me to it. Oh snap hot diggity!
Oh please say it bluetooth's to an iOS app.


----------



## thehatedguy

Hopefully it all gets Fixed and working to get to market on time.


----------



## thehatedguy

The cone and dustcap look like different materials.



AAAAAAA said:


> Sonicelectronix also posted new 670GTI components from JBL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to say what has changed


----------



## TheDavel

Babs said:


> Erin beat me to it. Oh snap hot diggity!
> Oh please say it bluetooth's to an iOS app.


I need to start a thread about how the market is demanding Bluetooth DSP options. I want to see how many would eliminate a brand or option simply because they didn't offer it on their line up. Let's just say that brand A and brand B offer products that are virtually the same, but A doesn't have Bluetooth & B does... I wonder what percentage of sales would be lost based on this alone.

I'll start this thread soon... One of the brands currently developing a high end processor did not take my recommendations to add Bluetooth. They have sound logic. Until blueplay or other Bluetooth HD solutions are offered, they see it as pointless because you degrade your signal for the convenience of not having to plug in a cable/use a mobile device. I understand them and they are passionate about having the highest quality options possible, installers and shop owners also shot down the BT idea, but what do customers want and who are the products built for?


----------



## diy.phil

As for me I think Bluetooth is nice to have but not a deal killer.


----------



## Angrywhopper

The new JL Audio DSP is def cool. A big step compared to the Cleansweep (And I love the Cleansweep, used tons of them, everyone hates on me for doing so )

Based on the responses from the crowd here, maybe I won't set up the Kicker Display with the new Q amplifiers.


----------



## thehatedguy

I wonder when Audio Control is going to get modern with their offerings?


----------



## Angrywhopper

thehatedguy said:


> I wonder when Audio Control is going to get modern with their offerings?


Big thing for them is the Epicenter built into an amplifier.


----------



## subwoofery

Still have the old school touch screen? Why no gesture control like the new Golf R? 
Volkswagen Golf R Touch gesture control system | Digital Trends 


Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah saw that/heard about that.




Angrywhopper said:


> Big thing for them is the Epicenter built into an amplifier.


----------



## quality_sound

ErinH said:


> Oh. Snap.



Right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

subwoofery said:


> Still have the old school touch screen? Why no gesture control like the new Golf R?
> 
> Volkswagen Golf R Touch gesture control system | Digital Trends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelvin



I will go on record saying I think that is idiocy in its finest. People can't drive with hard buttons let alone waving their hands all over the place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner

who was consulting for Cadence, wasn't that the same guys that just started a new venture?

I wouldn't be surprised to see something new besides the processor out of Cadence this year.


----------



## PUREAUDIO

I think it was Mr. Eric


----------



## thehatedguy

You are going to see a lot out of Cadence this year. Eric and Matt have done a lot of reworking on their product line.


----------



## PPI_GUY

thehatedguy said:


> I wonder when Audio Control is going to get modern with their offerings?


Agree completely. AudioControl should have been leading the aftermarket DSP revolution. Instead they're languishing in the 1990's. They should be offering stuff like the Cadence unit mentioned earlier. Maybe even their own headunit with lots of the features people continue to ask for. Very disappointing.


----------



## PUREAUDIO

Couldn't said it better myself. It's sad a car audio processor company like Audiocontrol that focus on this isn't at the front of the game. And yes it's seems like they living back in the 90's early 2000's. I'm not saying they should jump on the the DSP bandwagon ( ok maybe i am ) but come out with something that will blow our minds to the point that no matter what price it would be they couldn't keep them in stock.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Sound like someone is preaching here!!!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

AAAAAAA said:


> Sonicelectronix also posted new 670GTI components from JBL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to say what has changed


For some reason, I have alway been a fan of JBL. Not sure why. I would be interested to hear these. Do they come with the waveguide to?


----------



## Babs

PPI_GUY said:


> Agree completely. AudioControl should have been leading the aftermarket DSP revolution. Instead they're languishing in the 1990's. They should be offering stuff like the Cadence unit mentioned earlier. Maybe even their own headunit with lots of the features people continue to ask for. Very disappointing.





PUREAUDIO said:


> Couldn't said it better myself. It's sad a car audio processor company like Audiocontrol that focus on this isn't at the front of the game. And yes it's seems like they living back in the 90's early 2000's. I'm not saying they should jump on the the DSP bandwagon ( ok maybe i am ) but come out with something that will blow our minds to the point that no matter what price it would be they couldn't keep them in stock.


Audiocontrol had a different approach or goal for their processors.. They were always more concerned with higher fidelity active analog stuff. Their crossovers and line drivers are actually very good, while the rest of us decided to take all that to the digital domain and do it all there.

I even remember someone asked them (in some diyma thread loooooong ago, when they were going to do a processor for time-alignment and the reply was 'there was no intention to do that, as their customers weren't interested in it'. So I imagine audiocontrol customers have a different design goal in mind and if doing T/A, doing that separately. I can't recall last time I've seen an audiocontrol piece used in a build here.


----------



## AAAAAAA

Huckleberry Sound said:


> For some reason, I have alway been a fan of JBL. Not sure why. I would be interested to hear these. Do they come with the waveguide to?


Same here.

Here is some extra info I got direct from JBL:

-Availability: Late spring
-Price: 999$
-Changes: set now comes with 2 xovers instead of the one large xover. No more leather grills. Goal was same performance, but less expensive and easier to install. Assume it still has the wave guide.


----------



## jpswanberg

Babs said:


> Audiocontrol had a different approach or goal for their processors.. They were always more concerned with higher fidelity active analog stuff. Their crossovers and line drivers are actually very good, while the rest of us decided to take all that to the digital domain and do it all there.
> 
> I even remember someone asked them (in some diyma thread loooooong ago, when they were going to do a processor for time-alignment and the reply was 'there was no intention to do that, as their customers weren't interested in it'. So I imagine audiocontrol customers have a different design goal in mind and if doing T/A, doing that separately. I can't recall last time I've seen an audiocontrol piece used in a build here.


They now have t/a on the dq61. Certainly it is not as capable as a bit 10 or any of the 4way capable units, but to add amps etc to a stock hu, it is certainly easier/cheaper.


----------



## Hoptologist

9 pages and no mention of the Focal Flax subs... did anyone check them out? Thoughts? I think they'll be available this November, but they had one on display at CES.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Babs said:


> Audiocontrol had a different approach or goal for their processors.. They were always more concerned with higher fidelity active analog stuff. Their crossovers and line drivers are actually very good, while the rest of us decided to take all that to the digital domain and do it all there.
> 
> I even remember someone asked them (in some diyma thread loooooong ago, when they were going to do a processor for time-alignment and *the reply was 'there was no intention to do that, as their customers weren't interested in it'.* So I imagine audiocontrol customers have a different design goal in mind and if doing T/A, doing that separately. *I can't recall last time I've seen an audiocontrol piece used in a build here.*


Hmmm. The words "out of touch" come immediately to mind. But, if that isn't the case then, the better question might be, who exactly are their customers?


----------



## AAAAAAA

Hoptologist said:


> 9 pages and no mention of the Focal Flax subs... did anyone check them out? Thoughts? I think they'll be available this November, but they had one on display at CES.


If you are mentioning a product, at least say something about it instead of just the name 
I guess they finally have a matching sub to go with their flax line from 2013?



PPI_GUY said:


> Hmmm. The words "out of touch" come immediately to mind. But, if that isn't the case then, the better question might be, who exactly are their customers?


Agreed. Seems like they have been out of touch for the last 10 years. I have been thinking they are going under for that long yet they keep making a big deal every year about new products that look like they are from the 90's and are very meh. Yet here they are, still around.


----------



## bkjay

Someone told me that they make most of their money from home audio.So mobile audio products takes a back seat.


----------



## Hoptologist

AAAAAAA said:


> If you are mentioning a product, at least say something about it instead of just the name


I gave release date, didn't I?  But that's the problem... I wasn't there so I didn't get to look at it, hear it, or ask questions about it, plus Focal hasn't posted any literature on it yet. The only information about them on ceoutlook is that they will come in 8/10/12 sizes and require around 250/300/400 rms. 

Surely someone from DIYMA was there and knows something, and they were just waiting for it to get brought up before divulging...


----------



## thehatedguy

Honestly, they get a lot of business in the Latino market wanting Epicenters.

No lie.



PPI_GUY said:


> Hmmm. The words "out of touch" come immediately to mind. But, if that isn't the case then, the better question might be, who exactly are their customers?


----------



## Babs

PPI_GUY said:


> Hmmm. The words "out of touch" come immediately to mind. But, if that isn't the case then, the better question might be, who exactly are their customers?


That's a very good question. I suspect SPL folk.

Looking at their categories, if you need a line driver that'll bump it out to 13v, a trunk-mounted EQ, a processor for "bass restoration", a very generic 2-way crossover, they've got ya covered.. I'd say it's all about dat AccuBASS.  SPL stuff I'd say. 

Their site hasn't changed in literally 10 years, with exception of a couple of pieces in the line-up. It's amazing. Not saying it's bad. Because their stuff is actually pretty good from a components stand-point. We're just criticizing here because they've stuck with analog and only dabbled in digital. I'd bet their simple XO's and line drivers make up 80% of their sales. For that kid looking to do a first install with something simple and big trunk box.


----------



## Angrywhopper

Hoptologist said:


> 9 pages and no mention of the Focal Flax subs... did anyone check them out? Thoughts? I think they'll be available this November, but they had one on display at CES.


I heard them. Nothing really to say except they sound great. But that was expected from them, no?


----------



## JVD240

Huckleberry Sound said:


> For some reason, I have alway been a fan of JBL. Not sure why. I would be interested to hear these. Do they come with the waveguide to?


Thank Andy Wehmeyer for that. Lol.


----------



## Hoptologist

Angrywhopper said:


> I heard them. Nothing really to say except they sound great. But that was expected from them, no?


What size(s) were on display? Was it in a sealed or ported enclosure? Did you see any T/S specs? How did it look, any pics? Cost?


----------



## Velozity

I spent more of my free time drooling over high-end home audio than car audio this year. Here are my top favorites:

Best sounding 2.0 channel reference rig: Accuphase components and Magico S3 speakers











Best sounding 5.1 channel surround rig: Eclipse TD712z Mk2 speakers and Primare components (not shown)











Really close second place to the Accuphase/Magico setup: Kef Reference 3 speakers (I don't remember what the components were)


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> I spent more of my free time drooling over high-end home audio than car audio this year. Here are my top favorites:
> 
> Best sounding 2.0 channel reference rig: Accuphase components and Magico S3 speakers


I have heard the Magico S3's, and they are phenomenal!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

thehatedguy said:


> Honestly, they get a lot of business in the Latino market wanting Epicenters.
> 
> No lie.


No joke, very accurate statement here.


----------



## subwoofery

quality_sound said:


> I will go on record saying I think that is idiocy in its finest. *People can't drive with hard buttons let alone waving their hands all over the place*.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True... 

... but that doesn't stop some of us from tuning even when driving  :surprised: :blush: 

So having something that helps you keep the eyes on the roads will save a lot of lives 

Kelvin


----------



## teldzc1

Velozity said:


> I spent more of my free time drooling over high-end home audio than car audio this year. Here are my top favorites:
> 
> Best sounding 2.0 channel reference rig: Accuphase components and Magico S3 speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best sounding 5.1 channel surround rig: Eclipse TD712z Mk2 speakers and Primare components (not shown)



I've heard the Magico's too and really they are awesome. Create a huge image and soundstage. Also, it never seems like they are trying hard, just present sound effortlessly.

I've also heard the Eclipse TD stuff and find them amazing. They were my first intro to really nice sounding single driver stuff. That's when I realized that phase coherence, timing and dynamics matter as much as Freq response. Even in 2 ch created an incredible holographic image. Good stuff!


----------



## JoeHemi57

Well i was about to buy an amp but i'll wait on the JL OEM integration processor to see what features i need. So much cool stuff coming out and i don't know what to buy, probably need to be patient and figure it out so i don't have to play the buy/sell game.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

JoeHemi57 said:


> Well i was about to buy an amp but i'll wait on the JL OEM integration processor to see what features i need. So much cool stuff coming out and i don't know what to buy, probably need to be patient and figure it out so i don't have to play the buy/sell game.


Me and Jon got a lot of good stuff from you while you were playing that game back about 10 years ago:laugh:


----------



## TheDavel

Here is a link to 75+ crappy photos I took while walking around, driving around, sitting around CES.

I can post all or some, but it seems like overkill and I don't have to time to respond to many questions that may come up...

Here is a link to 75+ crappy photos I took while walking around, driving around, sitting around CES.

I can post all or some, but it seems like overkill and I don't have to time to respond to many questions that may come up...

http://s133.photobucket.com/user/thedavel05/library/CES 2015


----------



## JoeHemi57

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Me and Jon got a lot of good stuff from you while you were playing that game back about 10 years ago:laugh:


Yeah the stuff i'm looking at now won't even go in my current car, will either be for a project car or my next daily driver. Just picking up a little at a time, most likely the SI mids on preorder first.


TheDavel said:


> Here is a link to 75+ crappy photos I took while walking around, driving around, sitting around CES.
> 
> I can post all or some, but it seems like overkill and I don't have to time to respond to many questions that may come up...
> 
> Here is a link to 75+ crappy photos I took while walking around, driving around, sitting around CES.
> 
> I can post all or some, but it seems like overkill and I don't have to time to respond to many questions that may come up...
> 
> CES 2015 Photos by thedavel05 | Photobucket


Thanks Dave! Massive Audio processor doesn't look bad and those Diamond HX amps with the copper trim are pretty sharp. I can't wait to see some reviews of the OnCore stuff too.


----------



## thehatedguy

Larry Frederick who was at PG in the hey day and at Electromedia has been at Diamond/Cerwin Vega for a few years, and he has noting but great things to say about those amps.


----------



## TheDavel

No problem Joe! You keyed in on a few things I was digging too. The massive processor and their higher end amps are impressive and substantially engineered and built. The bronze/copper look on the Diamond amps make them some of the best looking amps currently available in my opinion... But who wants my opinion, I'm just a worthless ginger that may or may not have a soul.


----------



## JoeHemi57

Haha one of my first systems was Diamond Hex S600s comps with a CM3 10" sub running off i think a Memphis 4 channel. Got a great deal on them but this was like 10 years ago. 

I like the cosmetics of the Hex and Diamond Elite subs also, would like to see some more specs on the website. I wonder how much the 5 channel HX amp will go for?


----------



## thehatedguy

Massive processor? I will have to check that out when the kids are in bed.


----------



## thehatedguy

Really like that distribution block on the last page of your pictures.


----------



## TheDavel

thehatedguy said:


> Really like that distribution block on the last page of your pictures.


The wires brand distro is nice! Their add on/customizable one is sweet too... And their stuff is actually pretty cheap.


----------



## thehatedguy

I heard it was pretty decent stuff too.


----------



## JoeHemi57

thehatedguy said:


> Massive processor? I will have to check that out when the kids are in bed.


What do you think? Price will be a factor compared to the more established processors out and with the cadence unit being so cheap i wonder where they are going to put this out at. I really can't wait to see what JL is working on, its about time they are getting in on the DSP game.

I just need a nice OEM integration piece thats easy to set up and capable of doing a 2 way active plus sub. I don't need anything competition quality, just a simple and quiet unit thats fairly priced.


----------



## AAAAAAA

ouuuu the core-1. Massive was suppose to come out with one many years ago called I think IRIS. Interested to see what this thing is all about.


----------



## thehatedguy

I didn't even look at it...got the kids in bed and fell asleep myself.



JoeHemi57 said:


> What do you think? Price will be a factor compared to the more established processors out and with the cadence unit being so cheap i wonder where they are going to put this out at. I really can't wait to see what JL is working on, its about time they are getting in on the DSP game.
> 
> I just need a nice OEM integration piece thats easy to set up and capable of doing a 2 way active plus sub. I don't need anything competition quality, just a simple and quiet unit thats fairly priced.


----------



## schmiddr2

Anyone know when the new Kenwood DD units will be for sale?

Multimedia and Navigation | CAR ENTERTAINMENT | Kenwood USA


----------



## AAAAAAA

Here is some info I was able to get on the massive audio core-1 processor

-8 channel
-Bluetooth audio streaming
-automatic time delay and balance calculator
-line driver
*-under dash gain and full power management (up to 8 batteries)*
-computerized protection
-multi lang interface
-presets
-windows based software
-adjustable turn on and off delay
-visual FR graph
*-front to rear stage depth adjustments*
-pre-programmed drivers sizes
-6.5" x 5.75" x 1.75"

-Time alignment
-Parametric EQ
*-UV meters*
-HP and LP xovers (butterworth,linkysworth riley, Bessel) all up to 48DB slopes

I don't know how many PEQ bands there will be. I am not sure what the battery power management is (any ideas?) and I am also curious about the "stage depth" adjustments. They have something called digital logic steering and I assume it's what does the stage depth.


----------



## Angrywhopper

schmiddr2 said:


> Anyone know when the new Kenwood DD units will be for sale?
> 
> Multimedia and Navigation | CAR ENTERTAINMENT | Kenwood USA


April


----------



## Babs

Even Massive freakin Audio is getting in the DSP game. Amazing.


----------



## schmiddr2

Angrywhopper said:


> April


Thanks, I just got a reply from KW today. As quoted from a KW rep:



> I apologize that there isn’t an exact date available however it is expected to be released February/March. The MSRP listed on it is $850.


----------



## Angrywhopper

schmiddr2 said:


> Thanks, I just got a reply from KW today. As quoted from a KW rep:


Yeah, we usually don't see the new DDin Navs till April every year. If it comes in February or March that would be surprising!


----------



## DonH

Babs said:


> Even Massive freakin Audio is getting in the DSP game. Amazing.


Makes me nervous. Why do you ask? Because just about every week a Chinese company will contact you (the Car Audio Company) saying "please try this!" they send a DSP unit and someone test's it out. I have seen SO MUCH **** come through and it is exactly that... Noisy ****! Unless the unit has been engineered from the ground up, I wouldn't buy it. Cookie Cutter DSP's are the next big thing in the CA industry, just like amps became in the mid 2000's. Not a bad thing, IF they are great designs, which 90% I received, tested and heard are dog ****. 

Do I Hope its a solid product? Hell yeah I do! But it makes me nervous... Also when companies coin a "term" its a way of naming an already used technology to become synonymous with "their" brand. .02 from behind the curtain


----------



## quality_sound

Angrywhopper said:


> Yeah, we usually don't see the new DDin Navs till April every year. If it comes in February or March that would be surprising!



Better than Alpine. Where "April" means "the following February". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAA

DonH said:


> Makes me nervous. Why do you ask? Because just about every week a Chinese company will contact you (the Car Audio Company) saying "please try this!" they send a DSP unit and someone test's it out. I have seen SO MUCH **** come through and it is exactly that... Noisy ****! Unless the unit has been engineered from the ground up, I wouldn't buy it. Cookie Cutter DSP's are the next big thing in the CA industry, just like amps became in the mid 2000's. Not a bad thing, IF they are great designs, which 90% I received, tested and heard are dog ****.
> 
> Do I Hope its a solid product? Hell yeah I do! But it makes me nervous... Also when companies coin a "term" its a way of naming an already used technology to become synonymous with "their" brand. .02 from behind the curtain


Very interesting. It would explain why a lot of companies now have one...including cadence. Although I will say that from my use of massive amplifiers, they were very quiet and they usually do some tweaks to the standard design. One obvious type of tweak is they will ensure the sub channels will do 1ohm. My thoughts is that it will be quiet. But we shall see indeed.


----------



## rton20s

I think that Massive has a pretty big hurdle to get past, at least in this forum. If I had to guess, I would think that most people have a fairly tainted view of the company due in no small part to a particular former forum member. Their rating system for amplifiers also didn't help. 

I'll be watching with curiosity to see what happens with their new DSP. If it is a solid performer, I certainly wouldn't let my current perception of the company preclude me from considering their offering to the DSP market.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Along with the klippel of their shallow 6.5" speaker testing worse than the stock honda civic speaker klippel.

That said I'm all for more good options, but they need to be good options to push the technology forward due to competition.


----------



## rton20s

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Along with the klippel of their shallow 6.5" speaker testing worse than the stock honda civic speaker klippel.
> 
> That said I'm all for more good options, but they need to be good options to push the technology forward due to competition.


Exactly, we really don't need another "me too" processor as DonH inferred. Unless it is a solid performer that A) pushes the technology as you mentioned or B) helps to drive down cost without sacrificing quality and performance.


----------



## slowsedan01

thehatedguy said:


> Eric also designed/redesigned some Cadence subs that I might take a look at for my own car- paper cones, 96dB for the 15, dual shorting rings, and 10mm xmax...Qts like .25 or so. Eric said the big subs were like 88 dB for the 12 and about 90 for the 15.
> 
> I may go with a "small" system with a 10 in front if I can't get the 8s and horns in like how I want them to go (all the way back under the dash where you can't see anything).


Do you know which Cadence subs Eric was speaking of? Couldn't find any 15 on their site that matched those numbers.


----------



## DonH

but do remember the "forum" market makes up nothing more than 2% of the Car Audio market...


----------



## Angrywhopper

quality_sound said:


> Better than Alpine. Where "April" means "the following February".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh: Are you in the industry? Because the supply problems Alpine has had over the past 2 years are hilarious. Let's just say there are times an Alpine insert model number here randomly shows up and I don't why we received it because I ordered it that long ago. :laugh:



DonH said:


> but do remember the "forum" market makes up nothing more than 2% of the Car Audio market...


Hah, probably less than that!


----------



## DonH

Angrywhopper said:


> :laugh: Are you in the industry? Because the supply problems Alpine has had over the past 2 years are hilarious. Let's just say there are times an Alpine insert model number here randomly shows up and I don't why we received it because I ordered it that long ago. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, probably less than that!


So true... more like .08% lol... 

PS on the supply side, CES models most likely wont come to sale till Q4 or even Q1 of 2016 some times!


----------



## Eric Stevens

slowsedan01 said:


> Do you know which Cadence subs Eric was speaking of? Couldn't find any 15 on their site that matched those numbers.


its not on the website or available just yet. It will be released as a pro audio driver.


----------



## carampsguru

Here is a little more technical info for those who are curious.
Along with all the functionality IQ amps offer, we have a lot of exciting new technologies and components under the hood.
-we developed the first in the industry multiphase boost converter for our mono blocks.It takes the already very efficient single-phase boost converters used on IX,CX and KX to the next level of efficiency and reliability. The control IC is the latest in power conversion from INTERSIL.
-better than average efficiency of our push-pull converters by applying lossless snubber techniques.
-latest MOSFET gate drivers from Silicon Labs were used in all of the class D 
-SAGAMI inductors are in all the full range amps.
-D2 Audio DSP, 24bit AKM ADCs
-powerful Freescale microcontroller manages all protections and DSP, IQI, IQRC(rem control) comunications.
-2oz, 2 layer PCBs and 4layer DSP PCBs







AAAAAAA said:


> So the kicker Q series amps have basic controls on the amp
> Selectable Electronic Crossover
> AMP 1: OFF/HP; Variable 40Hz–180Hz, 24dB/Octave
> AMP 2: OFF/HP; Variable 40Hz–180Hz, 24dB/Octave
> SUB: Variable LP 40-180Hz, 24dB/octave
> KickEQ™ Bass Boost (end panel adjustable)
> Variable 0–18dB @ 40Hz
> 
> 
> But using the controller or app seems to unlock the good stuff
> Graphic User Interface Control (each channel)
> 
> 
> Selectable Active Crossover
> AMPS 1 and 2:
> Variable High Pass and Low Pass 10Hz–20,000Hz
> Adjustable Butterworth slope - OFF, 6, 12, 18 or 24dB/octave
> Adjustable Linkwitz-Riley slope - OFF, 6 or 12dB/Octave
> SUB:
> Variable High Pass 10-100Hz, Variable Low Pass 40-200Hz
> Ajustable Butterworth slope - OFF, 6, 12, 18 or 24dB/Octave
> Adjustable Linkwitz-Riley slope - OFF, 6 or 12dB/Octave
> KickEQ™
> Graphic 31 Band, 1/3 octave, + or - 12dB
> 
> 
> Time Delay
> Adjustable Delay : 0-20ms
> Adjustable increments : .02ms, .1 ms and 1.0 ms
> Compressor
> Adjustable Attack and Release time; Adjustable 1:1 - 10:1 ratio
> Adjustable Threshold, -80 - 10dB
> Input Mixer
> Maps signal inputs to specified speaker outputs


----------



## slowsedan01

Found this nugget when Googled the Cadence DSP4.8 - $195

Let's hope is good and that Eric had a hand in its development! 

DSP4.8 - The Cadence Store


----------



## Babs

So way back in this thread the Kicker IQ class amps with built in DSP etc.. Just saw the software called "Tweeq" is now available on iTunes. The general consensus was the amps were rather pricey, rather mediocre power ratings, etc etc. 

Just curious, is ANYONE using or even heard of anyone using these amps?

I downloaded and messed with the tool a bit and it's not half bad. It's iOS which is a big plus in my book. It's bit quirky, but I think it'll control all the amps in a system. Looks fairly basic on features though a bit 1/3 octave archaic on the EQ section.


----------



## chefhow

I know a couple of people who are and they LOVE them.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

teldzc1 said:


> I've heard the Magico's too and really they are awesome. Create a huge image and soundstage. Also, it never seems like they are trying hard, just present sound effortlessly.
> 
> I've also heard the Eclipse TD stuff and find them amazing. They were my first intro to really nice sounding single driver stuff. That's when I realized that phase coherence, timing and dynamics matter as much as Freq response. Even in 2 ch created an incredible holographic image. Good stuff!


Speakers like that Eclipse are what inspired this thread : 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cussion/65061-improve-your-soundstage-$2.html

Those Eclipse speakers really "disappear." Even crazier is that the driver appears to be a $15 Tymphany TG9


----------

